# Can Mini lops and Holland lops be bred?



## BunnyTree (Feb 6, 2020)

Hello! I currently have a Mini lop buck and have been looking all over for a Mini lop doe and have had no luck finding one! I have, however, seen many Holland lop does for sale...is it safe/possible to breed my Mini lop buck with a Holland lop doe? Thanks!


----------



## D and L Meadows (Feb 6, 2020)

Hmm. I would be hesitant to do that. Mini Lops are bigger than Holland Lops. The only way I would ever even consider it, would be if the Holland Lop was a huge brood doe. Even then, Holland Lops are challenging sometimes with a Holland Lop buck because they carry the dwarf gene. And you couldn't sell pedigreed rabbits. Not that that would make any difference, just my personal opinion on that. You could always get a Holland Lop buck and doe. 😊 What's one more rabbit? Lol


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 6, 2020)

@BunnyTree  What is the purpose of breeding? Crossbred bunnies are just that, crossbred. Can't be shown and good only to eat, snake food or pets. And unfortunately many pet bunnies do not end up in good long term homes. If you had to cross them I would go smaller buck, bigger doe especially with their "bulldog" heads.


----------



## Grant (Feb 6, 2020)

Agree I wouldn’t breed large breed male to small breed female.


----------

